
Show HN: Quickly build SaaS apps with MVPaaS - citizens
MVPaaS (mvpaas.com) provides the common elements that all SaaS apps require: A customizable landing page (with plan and feature sections), secure credit card and subscription handling, and user authentication.<p>When a user signs in they will be redirected to your backend(with a token) where you can provide the core functionality of your SaaS offering.<p>I&#x27;ve setup a starter Rails App that you can use to build the core of your SaaS app. I&#x27;ve also setup a deploy to Heroku button so you can get up and running right away. MVPaaS and this starter app makes it <i>really</i> easy to turn your side project into a complete SaaS business.<p>I&#x27;m also offering monthly development retainers targeted at non-technical entrepreneurs.<p>Thanks!
======
ezekg
Maybe I'm missing something, but this seems like you're selling a prebuilt
SaaS … without the most important part: the actual software. User
authentication and subscriptions are easy; the software is the hard part. Why
would I pay you 30% per subscription + plus a monthly fee for the easy part?
Again, maybe I'm missing something and if so, you should clarify your
messaging.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Not OP, but it's 5% + 30c a subscription.

I hear what you're saying and certainly in this space there are great tools
and open source packages like Koudoku [1] which make it easier.

Worth noting though that there are multiple services that just handle the user
management, etc. and also multiple services that handle the billing aspects.
To my knowledge this is pretty unique in tackling both.

It's not necessarily hard to implement these things yourself, but I think it
is hard to implement them really well. They aren't the "core" useful part of
your service either, so every second you spend messing with them is time taken
away from actually making your SAAS more useful.

At the very least, it's intriguing.

1 -
[https://github.com/andrewculver/koudoku](https://github.com/andrewculver/koudoku)

~~~
ryanbertrand
It is tiered going from 10% to 5% depending on the plan (based on active
users).

It's actually much worse than it seems. They connect with Stripe. Stripe takes
their cut of 30 cents and 2.9%). I don't think this company should be taking
the 30 cent fee as well because they aren't even processing the CC. Lol

------
citizens
Here are the links:

MVPaaS: [https://mvpaas.com](https://mvpaas.com)

Starter app: [https://github.com/citizens/mvpaas-sample-
app](https://github.com/citizens/mvpaas-sample-app)

